# Fattie Morning



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Did these for friends.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Meatloaf? Need a story to go along with the pics. It looks good whatever it is!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Wowaweewa!! It a miniature beacon house


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I made some Italian sausage filled with white sauce, feta cheese and spinach... Oh hell yeah!
Then I made some with straight Habenero cheese filling... Beautiful.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Each is a chub of Tenn Pride Hot breakfast sausage rolled out flat, covered with shredded cheese and rolled back up. Then wrapped in a basket weave of bacon and smoked. 250- until interior is at 155-160*. Snack food great sliced with crackers. Cheese forms a spiral inside.

Here is one I did a while back with Blue Cheese.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks awesome pay! Another home run!


----------

